# Some newbie questions for fixed



## martint235 (28 Aug 2013)

I've just put in the order for my first fixed bike (via cyclescheme so may be a while) and have some questions:

1. I'm expecting it to come with nuts rather than QR, if I want to fit Q/R does that require a new hub?
2. All my bikes have 175mm cranks and the fixed will have this too. It does mean that road clearance can sometimes be an issue on the road bikes, how does a fixie deal with cornering and speed bumps etc?
3. This one may not be able to be answered on here and will probably be obvious when it arrives but I've opted for bull bars. The bike will have brakes though (at least initially) so I'm concerned about space for the two front lights that I use. Any advice?


----------



## Teuchter (28 Aug 2013)

I'll have a bash...


> 1. I'm expecting it to come with nuts rather than QR, if I want to fit Q/R does that require a new hub?


Yes but I think people often advise not to use QR on the rear when riding fixed as you really don't want the wheel to move and it's more secure when nutted.


> 2. All my bikes have 175mm cranks and the fixed will have this too. It does mean that road clearance can sometimes be an issue on the road bikes, how does a fixie deal with cornering and speed bumps etc?


What bike is it? If the frame is designed for fixed yet it comes with 175mm cranks then maybe the bottom bracket is a little higher to compensate. My fixed has 165mm and I've not had problems... would that extra 10mm make a big difference? If in doubt, slow down a bit more when cornering so you don't have to lean so far. Can't imagine problems on speed bumps.


> 3. This one may not be able to be answered on here and will probably be obvious when it arrives but I've opted for bull bars. The bike will have brakes though (at least initially) so I'm concerned about space for the two front lights that I use. Any advice?


You surely only need about an inch clear on each side of the stem for a pair of lights - how narrow are these bars? Other things like a computer (if you plan to fit one) can go on the stem instead to save space.

Hope that's some help!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Aug 2013)

I'd just says don't sprint before you can track stand (figuratively speaking). A friend just came off at very low speed thanks to a speed bump pedal strike and broke his elbow. He was strapped in with leather straps due to being a trendy hipster though.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2013)

Thanks both. I'll be using SPDs so I think I'll be better off using it as a single speed for a while.


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Aug 2013)

1. My axle just sits where the nuts pinch it in the drop-outs, so wheel adjustment is WAAAY easier with 15mm nuts than with a QR set-up. The fixies I see with QR on the rear wheel normally have some sort of chain-adjuster bolts or tug. For me ot's not a safety thing, it's a chain-tension thing.

2. Pedal strike is greatly feared and rarely seen. I have 170mm cranks and I don't think I've been close to contact... and I am an enthusuastic if undignified lover of fast corners. 

3. There are many variables on this, so if there's room there's room. Bunllhorns give loads of choice about hand position. After lots of sodding about I tapped TT levers into the ends of my home-made bullhorns. Loads of room for lamps and a computer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Aug 2013)

^ what he said.

Edit: You don't want a QR. You're a big boy. Your back wheel will go walkabout with a QR, or the QR spindle will snap.

Your BB is probably higher than 'normal' and heel strike is a rare bird

Four lights on my bull horns.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2013)

So it's a case of getting a couple of box spanners then?


----------



## Boris Bajic (28 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> So it's a case of getting a couple of box spanners then?


 
You can do it with one... honest.

Doesn't have to be a box spanner... cor... just gone all nostalgic... them's what I learned to bicyclie stuff with when I were little, like.

Just a nice, meaty 15mm spanner. I have a faithful old combi (ring and C) that travels with me when I'm on fixed. It is a long spanner because the one thing I MASSIVELY overtighten is the spindle of the rear wheel on my fixed. I have irrational terrors of it coming loose.


----------



## edindave (28 Aug 2013)

I use one of these Pedros Fixie Tools, and it stays attached to the bottle cage mounts on the bike. 
It might be expensive for what it is (at around £20), but I have also used it to remove the lockring to change sprockets so didn't need to buy another tool for that job.
It also means I can travel light with a pump and spare tube and not need to remember a spanner or need a saddle bag with one. Just as well cos my saddle is a stupid On-One ratchet saddle with nothing to mount a bag on anyway!


----------



## Sharky (29 Aug 2013)

Re QR's - to convert nuts to QR, you would need to find a hollow axle. If your hub is an old fashioned cones and loose bearings you might be able to do it, but if it has sealed bearings I would be cautious. Once you start messing with original set ups, it always seem to go wrong. One thing you could investigate is "Wing Nuts". These were the ancestors of QR's and were designed to be tightened by hand, so that you could change a tyre (tub) during a race in about 2 to 3 minutes. Just seen a vintage set of Hetchings wing nuts on ebay for less than £10. Again caution - the old fixed wheels used to have 14mm nuts on the front and 15mm on the back and I think the front axle was slightly narrower. Vintage wing nuts may not have the same threads. And wing nuts became obsolete because QR's were better.

On crank lengths - I mentioned on another thread - I have just changed 3 of my bikes to use 150mm cranks. Am amazing difference and would eliminate any possibility of touching the ground. I can't even prop my bike up on a kerb any more.

Cheers Keith


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> So it's a case of getting a couple of box spanners then?


Pedros fixie for me, every time.


----------



## rb58 (7 Sep 2013)

I was going to suggest you'll need some rolled up jeans to complete the look, but knowing the length of your legs, any ordinary pair will do, LOL.

I agree with CoG - skip single speed and go straight to fixed. It's not as big a deal as you might think. When I first switched 'Teef told me to just keep saying to myself "pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal". Try it - after the first few rides you'll be sorted.


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> I was going to suggest you'll need some rolled up jeans to complete the look, but knowing the length of your legs, any ordinary pair will do, LOL.
> 
> I agree with CoG - skip single speed and go straight to fixed. It's not as big a deal as you might think. When I first switched 'Teef told me to just keep saying to myself "pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal". Try it - after* the first few rides* you'll be sorted.


Yes but how many times during those first few rides will I fall off?

Anyway it should be here next week hopefully


----------



## rb58 (7 Sep 2013)

I never fell off at all. Not once. Not even close. The bike reminded me a couple of times that freewheeling isn't an option, but it wasn't violent nor did it threaten my stability. You'll be fine.

You'll have it in time for Southend next weekend then..... Just saying, like. ;-)


----------



## martint235 (7 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> I never fell off at all. Not once. Not even close. The bike reminded me a couple of times that freewheeling isn't an option, but it wasn't violent nor did it threaten my stability. You'll be fine.
> 
> You'll have it in time for Southend next weekend then..... Just saying, like. ;-)


I'll blame you if I hurt myself. 

Hopefully it'll be here for Southend, will see.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2013)

I have bull horns on my fixed I use a bar extender for my second light.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/topeak-bar-x-tender/rp-prod11337

On a fixed you are better with nuts rather than QR
Pedal strike is rare, just take it easy till you get used to the bike.


----------



## derrick (7 Sep 2013)

Brake levers like Dave r, leaves plenty of room on the bars.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2013)

derrick said:


> Brake levers like Dave r, leaves plenty of room on the bars.



I've a computer and a light on the bars, I put the second light on the extender because I don't want to lose any hand positions, the bike is my winter bike as well as my commuter and it gets used for long distances in the winter.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

2640055 said:


> Good advice but Long Martin is in fact fully equipped with a set.


HBF


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

I may be guilty of overthinking this but on the ride in this morning I tried to analyse the bits where I stop pedalling:

1. Going downhill (sometimes0
2. Going uphill (sometimes when I need a couple of seconds breather)
3. Approaching a stop (always)
4. Cornering (always)
5. Unclipping from the pedal (always)

Unless I learn very quickly these are going to cause me issues and this isn't even bringing my total lack of co-ordination into play (pedalling, braking and unclipping at the same time could be fun).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Sep 2013)

Over thinking is a common mistake amongst first timers, myself included. When I stopped thinking and started to enjoy the simplicity of fixed, I stopped having those 'trying to stop pedalling' issues.

I will be going back to fixed when my elbow allows. I love it.


----------



## Venod (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I may be guilty of overthinking this but on the ride in this morning I tried to analyse the bits where I stop pedalling:
> 
> 1. Going downhill (sometimes0
> 2. Going uphill (sometimes when I need a couple of seconds breather)
> ...



I am sure you will be fine if you concentrate to start with until it becomes second nature to keep pedaling, but never drop your guard, I had being riding fixed for a number of years and considered myself quite experienced, one day I had done about 6 mile into a vicious head wind, I turned a corner out of the wind and relaxed, the bike threw me straight off, a bust finger, road rash & damaged ego plus a very steady ride home, so just stay aware.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> I am sure you will be fine if you concentrate to start with until it becomes second nature to keep pedaling, but never drop your guard, I had being riding fixed for a number of years and considered myself quite experienced, one day I had done about 6 mile into a vicious head wind, I turned a corner out of the wind and relaxed, the bike threw me straight off, a bust finger, road rash & damaged ego plus a very steady ride home, so just stay aware.


----------



## rb58 (11 Sep 2013)

"Pedal, pedal, pedal". Just keep running that over in your head when you first start and you'll be fine. It's really not that hard, after all, I can do it. On the up side, it will make you a better cyclist in many ways - not just leg strength, cadence etc. (not that you need to improve your leg strength), but in anticipating traffic, junctions. other cyclists etc. primarily because you'll be trying to avoid stop/start rides. After a couple of rides, you'll be wondering why you were so concerned. Oddly, the thing I found hardest to adapt to was getting clipped in whilst the pedals were going round.

I'm guessing the bike hasn't arrived yet?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

It's just like learning to ride a bike.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> "I'm guessing the bike hasn't arrived yet?


 No.  Commuting on Lelly at the mo, still it'll give @ianrauk something to complain about when she's dirty for the Southend ride.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

2646434 said:


> My take is the opposite. *Don't think,* just do.



Should be easy for Martin then.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

2646465 said:


> Harsh.




But fair.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Should be easy for Martin then.


 


ianrauk said:


> But fair.


 
There's no need to get nasty just because you haven't figured out how to play Candy Crush yet


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> There's no need to get nasty just because you haven't figured out how to play Candy Crush yet




Ggggrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I may be guilty of overthinking this but on the ride in this morning I tried to analyse the bits where I stop pedalling:
> 
> 1. Going downhill (sometimes0
> 2. Going uphill (sometimes when I need a couple of seconds breather)
> ...


 
For me it was when reaching for a bidon and (inexplicably) for a few seconds as I crested a climb. Once you've been sort of launched out of the saddle and then snapped back down with inverted knees, you'll soon get out of those bad habits.

Cornering is not the issue I thought it would be. I have yet to come close to pedal strike. 

On approaching a stop and unclipping, you do reach a moment of static grace on stopping, where you stay balanced and serene for a couple of seconds after stopping. This is plenty of time to unclip in an unhurried way.

Everything will be fine. You will be happy. Nobody will bomb Syria. Fixed is the way to go.


----------



## thom (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I may be guilty of overthinking this but on the ride in this morning I tried to analyse the bits where I stop pedalling:
> 
> 1. Going downhill (sometimes0
> 2. Going uphill (sometimes when I need a couple of seconds breather)
> ...


My first bike since university was a Condor Pista, bought about 10 years ago. My first riding experience was taking it back from the shop through central London. It was fine because I did not go fast and did not have clip-ins for a while. 
I see other people with flip-flop wheels going single speed but never transitioning to fixed from free-wheel once they start a single speed set-up.

My advice is just take it easy but go straight to fixed. Do have front and back brakes (for emergency use) and put some flat pedals on until you get used to it. I switch between geared and fixed and often have momentary lapses going round a corner but I think you'll find that while the momentum you have is so powerful that your legs have no choice, your body is so heavy that you won't get evicted from your saddle unless you are really pegging it. So these lapses don't unnerve me.
Focus on riding at slower speeds to start, with accelerations and decelerations without using brakes and you will soon start feeling the bike takes you in smoother more defensive lines through traffic, around other cyclists and at junctions. It is good fun.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> My advice is just take it easy but go straight to fixed. Do have front and back brakes (for emergency use) and put some* flat pedals* on until you get used to it. I switch between geared and fixed and often have momentary lapses going round a corner but I think you'll find that while the momentum you have is so powerful that your legs have no choice, your body is so heavy that you won't get evicted from your saddle unless you are really pegging it. So these lapses don't unnerve me.
> Focus on riding at slower speeds to start, with accelerations and decelerations without using brakes and you will soon start feeling the bike takes you in smoother more defensive lines through traffic, around other cyclists and at junctions. It is good fun.



I'd agree with all that except the pedals. Clip in to avoid that nasty "feet escaped from whirling pedal" feeling.


----------



## thom (11 Sep 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> I'd agree with all that except the pedals. Clip in to avoid that nasty "feet escaped from whirling pedal" feeling.


Its true that is a risk - it worked for me though because I avoided high speed stuff for a while but maybe not for @martint235 as there's always a risk of a gusty tailwind catching his sails/ears giving him a boost.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Its true that is a risk - it worked for me though because I avoided high speed stuff for a while but maybe not for @martint235 as there's always a risk of a gusty tailwind catching his sails/ears giving him a boost.


 
Hey be nice!!! I'll probably go straight to SPDs. The comments made so far suggest I should be ok. I think it may be quite a while before I attempt a FNRttC on fixed though.


----------



## thom (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Hey be nice!!! I'll probably go straight to SPDs. The comments made so far suggest I should be ok. I think it may be quite a while before I attempt a FNRttC on fixed though.


Makes sense - best to build up - I got bad ITB 80 miles into the first DD I did which was on fixed.
But do go straight to fixed - you'll get used to it very quickly but probably will never switch if you start out with a freewheel.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

2646858 said:


> Double sided SPDs are easy to pick up. Single sided that you have to flip over are not so when you can't stop pedalling to do it.


 
I'm planning on just switching the double SPDs from the Giant.


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Makes sense - best to build up - I got bad ITB 80 miles into the first DD I did which was on fixed.
> But do go straight to fixed - you'll get used to it very quickly but probably will never switch if you start out with a freewheel.


 
Yep I think if I start off S/S I'll never change. However if I do come off due to a fixed related incident (ie not where I'd have come off anyway) then I reserve the right to commute S/S!!


----------



## thom (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Yep I think if I start off S/S I'll never change. However if I do come off due to a fixed related incident (ie not where I'd have come off anyway) then I reserve the right to commute S/S!!


I love the positive thinking


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> I love the positive thinking


 
I've found I'm heavily allergic to pain


----------



## thom (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I've found I'm heavily allergic to pain


Northern softie...


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2013)

2646991 said:


> Just yours or everyone's?


Oh definitely only mine. Everyone else's is just fun.


----------



## Venod (11 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I'm planning on just switching the double SPDs from the Giant.



Double sided SPD's is the way to go for the best fixed experience IMO


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> Double sided SPD's is the way to go for the best fixed experience IMO



I prefer toeclips and straps.


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2647720, member: 30090"]Not be a pedant but it will always be a single speed or s/s. It's a case of whether you ride it's fixed or free wheel.[/quote]
You are being a pedant.


----------



## rb58 (12 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> I may be guilty of overthinking this but on the ride in this morning I tried to analyse the bits where I stop pedalling:
> 
> 1. Going downhill (sometimes0
> 2. Going uphill (sometimes when I need a couple of seconds breather)
> ...



6. When farting


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> 6. When farting


Nope I have actually mastered that one.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> My first bike since university was a Condor Pista, bought about 10 years ago. My first riding experience was taking it back from the shop through central London. It was fine because I did not go fast and did not have clip-ins for a while.
> I see other people with flip-flop wheels going single speed but never transitioning to fixed from free-wheel once they start a single speed set-up.
> 
> My advice is just take it easy but go straight to fixed. Do have front and back brakes (for emergency use) and put some flat pedals on until you get used to it. I switch between geared and fixed and often have momentary lapses going round a corner but I think you'll find that while the momentum you have is so powerful that your legs have no choice, your body is so heavy that you won't get evicted from your saddle unless you are really pegging it. So these lapses don't unnerve me.
> Focus on riding at slower speeds to start, with accelerations and decelerations without using brakes and you will soon start feeling the bike takes you in smoother more defensive lines through traffic, around other cyclists and at junctions. It is good fun.




My experiences broadly similar - i too bought a Condor - so my first experience of a fixie for 25 years (ando then only 1 go) was new nike, never before ridden in london, clip in pedals. Nearly got hoofed off turning into the strand having forgotten to keep pedaling, but then fine all the way back to Ealing where my car was - until I got cocky trying to track stand at my last traffic lights before the car, which was a certainly hubris & Nemesis moment. Been fine on it (fixieness wise) for the last 4 years daily commuting in Bristol.

Go for fixie and clip ins from the start would be my advice. Though if you do forget it's very unerving


----------



## martint235 (13 Sep 2013)

2650164 said:


> First things first.


 
Well you've seen how many fig rolls I eat on an FNRttC. Farting (very, very carefully) is an important skill


----------



## rb58 (13 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Well you've seen how many fig rolls I eat on an FNRttC. Farting (very, very carefully) is an important skill


Not so easy when pedalling at the same time though


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> Not so easy when pedalling at the same time though


Old farts thread on here too?
You'll be fine Martin - Thom puts it well - although it would do well to take a look at Greg C's photograph 'that day'...when the millisecond of forgetfulness crept in...I did it once too, when a car pushed out in front of me, and I scarred a knee and ruined an expensive pair of biblongs trying to 'freewheel' for that moment. Granted, the state your body is in, you'll not do much damage - just don't wear any nice gear. ie: carry on as usual!


----------



## rb58 (21 Sep 2013)

Has it arrived?? Have you fallen off yet??


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2013)

rb58 said:


> Has it arrived?? Have you fallen off yet??




About time Martin re-attached his headcam


----------



## martint235 (21 Sep 2013)

Nope still not arrived


----------



## Twelve Spokes (21 Sep 2013)

Fixies are fantastic.I did my first sideways skid yesterday when the lights changed back and I was whacking it down southwards at London Bridge.Didn't actually mean to do it but I always felt in control.Applied all three brakes at the same time.Great control and almost stops on a sixpence.I think once you get the confidence up you will wonder what the fuss was all about.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2665743, member: 1314"]Am I the only one who refuses to fart on a bike as it's disrespectful to the bike?[/quote]

Yes.


----------



## martint235 (23 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2669287, member: 1314"]How can you fart on your bike seat? Disgraceful. I never fart on mine.[/quote]
That's ok User. I fart on yours all the time, every cafe stop


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Sep 2013)




----------

